# Dang it to Heck Habachi



## Dawgluver (May 23, 2011)

Went ahead and ordered a Lodge habachi with free shipping from Amazon,  dang you DC!

Sounds like a cool little grill, and free shipping!


----------



## roadfix (May 23, 2011)

You'll love it!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 23, 2011)

Love my Weber to death, cannot wait to try the new toy.  BTW, don't tell DH.


----------



## Andy M. (May 23, 2011)

"I wonder how much of a difference it makes cooking steaks or burger without a lid.


----------



## roadfix (May 24, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> "I wonder how much of a difference it makes cooking steaks or burger without a lid.


The only real difference I see in using a lid is that it prevents flareups from fat drippings.  Other than that, that little hibachi is a joy to use and we do burgers on it quite often.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 24, 2011)

roadfix said:
			
		

> The only real difference I see in using a lid is that it prevents flareups from fat drippings.  Other than that, that little hibachi is a joy to use and we do burgers on it quite often.



I have heard you can use a turkey roaster lid or aluminum roaster to cover it.  Can't wait to start grillin'!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 6, 2011)

A lid also traps and cause the air to heat, as if in an oven.  The food cooks faster and picks up more smoke flavor as radiant, conductive, and convective heat all work to heat up the food.  On a hibachi, only conductive and radiant heat energy works on the food.

A lid will also trap moisture.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 6, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> A lid also traps and cause the air to heat, as if in an oven.  The food cooks faster and picks up more smoke flavor as radiant, conductive, and convective heat all work to heat up the food.  On a hibachi, only conductive and radiant heat energy works on the food.
> 
> A lid will also trap moisture.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Interesting.  Good info!  

So far am lovin' the Lodge!  Steaks, burgers, asparagus, flawless so far, with a very nice crust/char.  I actually store it inside of my Weber charcoal grill, which serves as a stand for it.


----------

